# New pics



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't been on in a while, but I do have some photos to share! 











































Enjoy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pic's  what a gorgeous tiel


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks 

My favorite is the second one...
My camera _actually_ took a good picture!
lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats my favourite as well, such a gorgeous close up it came out perfect


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Birdie is beautiful!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww great pictures


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Lovely photos, if you are having problems taking photos by the window, it's all to do with the light. Do the photos come out blurred? Try focusing the camera on something nearby and then moving it to your Tiel. Is it a point and shoot or a SLR camera?


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not camera-savvy but, it isn't a little point and shoot.

It's a pretty heavy duty camera...
Its a Canon Powershot

The problem isn't always when I am by the window.
The problem is the camera is having problems focusing correctly, so I am having to use the "manual focus" setting and focus it based on how far away the subject is.
As you can see, it _is_ capable of taking some great photos...I think the problem is just the user


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

nar1122 said:


> I'm not camera-savvy but, it isn't a little point and shoot.
> 
> It's a pretty heavy duty camera...
> Its a Canon Powershot


Canon Powershots are point and shoot cameras. I've got a little Powershot A80 which i'm upgrading to a Powershot A650IS.  Great little cameras. What type do you have? Manual focus is a good way to take close ups anyway, i use it quite a lot.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh 

I didn't know it was a point and shoot. I have a point and shoot too, but the Canon is heavy duty, so I thought it was more 

Here is my canon:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...portDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=222&modelid=7476

And here is my small, point and shoot (I use this when I am on the go...it is a really nice camera even though there are many newer models )
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=10387/10388/7094&pq-locale=en_US

And here is the camera I want for the Holidays:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=803&modelid=11154
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Digital-Rebel-XT-f3-5-5-6/dp/B0007QKN22


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh cool, i've not seen a G2 before - just lots and lots of G9's which have just been released.  I think just about anything that isn't a DSLR is considered a point and shoot. I personally can only use smaller camera's because otherwise i get shaky hands and can't take a photo.


----------

